# Barbary ape.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

I've been to Gibraltar and seen these apes up close. Not the cuddly little chaps some people think. They got to be such a nuisance in the town that a load of them were sold and exported a couple of years ago.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Not bad, I notice some outlines, did you use pencil or pen?


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Liz said:


> Not bad, I notice some outlines, did you use pencil or pen?


The ape was just part of an A5 sketch book quick jot Liz, and not a picture as such. I used an ordinary black ball point pen and a couple of simple colours. I added the seagull scribbles in pencil. I isolated the ape and put the frame on for fun. :wink:


----------

